# No sound

## ricgal

Sound is not working on my system under gentoo.  It works with ubuntu.

I installed in April and May

Everytime I start kde, It says it cannot find the built in sound card, the usb camera microphone, and the usb speakers. It is requesting if it can remove these devices.

I installed openbox first,  then installed kde. Is that the problem?

also, printing does not work, and the usb memory sticks are not showing anywhere from which I could mount them.

# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1307:0165 Transcend Information, Inc. 2GB/4GB Flash Drive

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 009 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 2101:2401 ActionStar 

Bus 010 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0204:6025 Chipsbank Microelectronics Co., Ltd CBM2080 Flash drive controller

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0781:5406 SanDisk Corp. Cruzer Micro U3

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:3d17 Hewlett-Packard LaserJet P1005

Bus 007 Device 002: ID 03f0:0601 Hewlett-Packard ScanJet 6300c

Bus 009 Device 002: ID 0d8c:0001 C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Device

Bus 009 Device 003: ID 1043:8006 iCreate Technologies Corp. Flash Disk 32-256 MB

Bus 010 Device 002: ID 046d:c01d Logitech, Inc. MX510 Optical Mouse

# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 2)

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode]

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 3100 Graphics

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

03:06.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

03:06.1 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB (rev 43)

03:06.2 USB Controller: NEC Corporation USB 2.0 (rev 04)

----------

## bernd_b

If it works under ubuntu, it should work with gentoo.

The biggest problems for me were to find the right kernel module for your sound card and to check if it gets loaded.

Had you checked this: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## ricgal

So the article directed me to a test, which returned a negative result:

 *Quote:*   

> modinfo soundcore
> 
> ERROR: modinfo: could not find module soundcore
> 
> 

 

So it appears to be a kernel problem.

----------

## bernd_b

Yes, I'm really not a Guru or something similiar, but I would go on an check my kernel configuration. 

You have to identify which kernel modules are those needed for your sound architecture and check after booting "using the command "lsmod" e.g.) that they are loaded. 

Maybe this http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main will be of help or you find someone or ask here in the forum for someone who uses the same sound card or sound on board.

----------

## krinn

 *ricgal wrote:*   

> So the article directed me to a test, which returned a negative result:
> 
>  *Quote:*   modinfo soundcore
> 
> ERROR: modinfo: could not find module soundcore
> ...

 

no this just mean you might have build soundcore inside your kernel and not as module

do you have sound outside kde ?

----------

## hedmo

ricgal

your soundcards is :

Bus 009 Device 002: ID 0d8c:0001 C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Device 

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

and the kernel setup should be:

mybox ~ # cd /usr/src/linux

mybox linux # make menuconfig

Device Drivers  --->

 <M> Sound card support  --->  

 <M>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  ---> 

[*]   PCI sound devices  --->

<M>   Analog Devices AD1889

<M>   C-Media 8338, 8738, 8768, 8770 

<M>   C-Media 8786, 8787, 8788 (Oxygen) 

<M>   Intel HD Audio  ---> 

[*]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support (NEW) 

[*]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support (NEW)

after compiling your kernel.reboot and run 

mybox linux # alsaconf

and if it is just in kde 

menu --> system settings -->multimedia --> -->phonon 

check your backend and device preference

----------

## ricgal

Alsa is still not working. I am getting some error messages, but I cannot see them all.

I am not sure if I have a utility to log the start-up errors.

Where would I find the start-up logs, and what program would I need to emerge to

create these logs?

Thanks for the help so far.

----------

## hedmo

ricgal

if you want to see the boot error just restart alsa:

/etc/init.d/alsa restart

----------

## ricgal

Thanks, hedmo.

Here is the result of issuing command /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

* Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                          [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-mixer-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_mixer_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                         [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                             [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                         [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.38-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                     [ !! ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                 [ ok ]

 * ALSA failed to load.                                                                                      [ !! ]

 * ERROR: alsasound failed to start

And here is the output of dmesg

0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xb6 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 03 b8 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xb7 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xb7 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 03 c0 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xb8 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xb8 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 03 c8 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xb9 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xb9 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 03 d0 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xba L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xba R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 03 d8 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbb L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbb R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 03 e0 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbc L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbc R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 03 e8 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbd L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbd R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 03 f0 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbe L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbe R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 03 f8 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xbf L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xbf R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 04 00 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xc0 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xc0 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 04 08 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xc1 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xc1 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 04 10 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xc2 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xc2 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 04 18 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xc3 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xc3 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xc4 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xc4 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 10 20 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xc5 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xc5 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xc6 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xc6 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xc7 L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xc7 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xc8 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xc8 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xc9 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xc9 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command READ_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xca L 4096 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xca R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand_lck called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0xcb L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0xcb R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

r8169 0000:02:00.0: eth0: link up

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1 (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_make_virtual_master (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_boolean_mono_info (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol _snd_ctl_add_slave (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_free (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1 (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_make_virtual_master (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_boolean_mono_info (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol _snd_ctl_add_slave (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_free (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new (err 0)

pci 0000:01:05.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1 (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_make_virtual_master (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_boolean_mono_info (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol _snd_ctl_add_slave (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pci_quirk_lookup (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_free (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_step (err 0)

snd_hda_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_lookup_oss_minor_data (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid (err 0)

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol __snd_printk (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0)

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new (err 0)

NET: Registered protocol family 10

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

----------

